# Verpackungs- und Weitergabeassistent



## VoodOsK (27. September 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich programmiere schon eine Zeit lang mit Visual Basic 6.0 leider habe ich nur eine Trial Version und habe somit keinen Verpackungs- und Weitergabeassistenten  .Weiss jemand wo ich so einen Gratis herunterladen kann?

Danke schon im Voraus VoodOsK


----------



## wincnc (27. September 2004)

Google mal unter Inno Setup (ist kratis)


----------



## MatMagic (27. September 2004)

Inno Setup benutze ich auch.....
Aber benötigt er nicht den Weitergabeassistenten um die erforderlichen Runtimes für sein Projekt herauszubekommen um sie dann mit Inno Setup zusammenzustellen ?


----------



## wincnc (27. September 2004)

Dazu gibt´s ein Tool, das das ganze erleichtert.
http://www.vbarchiv.net/download/download_detail.php3?pid=294


----------



## VoodOsK (28. September 2004)

Danke alle zusammen!


----------



## VoodOsK (28. September 2004)

Das ist aber nicht gratis oder? Ich brauche es Gratis....

MfG VoodOsK


----------



## VoodOsK (30. September 2004)

jetzt das inno Setup nicht bei mir? Gibt es da nicht was ähnliches für die Funktion die ich brauche?

MfG VoodOsK


----------



## VoodOsK (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann mit dem Inno Setup zwar exe programme in ein Setup verwandeln aber ich brauche erst mal ein exe Programm. Wo bekomme ich ein programm her das mir aus einem .vbp ein .exe Programm macht?


----------



## MatMagic (22. Oktober 2004)

Fehlt dir auch der Menüpunkt Make (name deines Projekts).exe ?
Oehm...ich kann keine IMG BB Code verwenden.....naja denn halt schau hier wenn du net weisst was ich meine:
Screenshot


----------



## VoodOsK (22. Oktober 2004)

Genau DAS fehlt mir... kannst du mir helfen?


----------



## VoodOsK (22. Oktober 2004)

VoodOsK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau DAS fehlt mir... kannst du mir helfen?



Wenn ich ein .exe Programm erstellen will meint der nur das hier: 
MakeExe/MakeDll ist in der Working Model Edition nicht verfügbar
Das Erstellen von 'Kurven.exe' wurde mit einem Fehler abgebrochen.


----------



## MatMagic (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich selbst wüsste jetzt nichts - aber vielleicht hilft dir dieser Artikel:

http://www.pc-magazin.de/common/forum/forum.php?id=35006531&forum=22&dsp_start=30&expand=1&suchwort=


----------



## VoodOsK (24. Oktober 2004)

Danke


----------

